# Gorilla Paracord...A Rip-Off?



## lawman133

Hello. I have been cording for a couple of years and have gotten cord from stores in the U.S. when visiting from Canada and successfully in the past over the Net from Gorilla Paracord via the mail.
This brings me to my question....Has anyone been ripped off by Gorilla Paracord or know if they have gone out of business?

I placed and paid for an order via PayPal on 8 Aug and rec'd an e-mail right away acknowledging the order and payment rec'd, also that I would be notified when the order was shipped.
Since then nothing. No notice of shipment, No items rec'd, and no response to THREE (3) emails requesting info as to status of my order.

Now their websites security credential comes up as lapsed causing my virus protection program to show it as an unsafe site.

Can anyone provide any info ?

Thanks.


----------



## jwmore

I just clicked on to the URL that I have saved and got right in. http://www.gorillaparacord.com/
I poked around the site and I got the security warning once. I couldn't find a phone number.


----------



## lawman133

*Thanks*

Thanks for trying.

I will keep trying to contact them.

lawman133


----------



## Wasp

Far as I know they have never had a phone number. Dispute it with Paypal and get your money back. Check out Extreme Para which is one of our vendors, if he can't ship international check out Paracord Planet on Amazon. Extreme Para has a good selection and fantastic prices!


----------



## lawman133

Thanks guys I will contact PayPal and then try Extreme Paracord

Jim


----------



## rick25s

I am having the same problem. I have ordered from them several times in the past, but now, something is wrong. I placed my order as usual (a week ago), got the confirmation, and my credit card was charged. I have heard nothing since. I sent them an email via their form,no response, still nothing. I checked the better business bureau and found an "F" rating and three recent complaints about the same thing.

http://www.bbb.org/minnesota/business-reviews/parachutes/gorilla-paracord-in-moorhead-mn-96564621

I would normally wait it out for a little longer, but the signs point towards something wrong. I will dispute the charges on my credit card and buy somewhere else. This could very well be the result of a sole proprietor being sick, on vacation, or something like that, but I just don't have the time, or want the risk of being scammed.

Rick


----------



## Wasp

I hate dealing with a company that doesn't have a phone number or won't answer emails.


----------



## lawman133

Hi, Sorry to hear others are having similar problems.
I paid via PayPal and have filed a complaint with them. They advise if they hear nothing back from Gorilla within 11 days my money will be refunded by PayPal. I should hear by mid week.
I used Gorilla because I was having trouble getting a preferred website here in Canada to work on my computer but I seem to have worked that out and ordered what I need from them a couple of days ago.

I'll keep you posted on the Gorilla situation.

Jim


----------



## lawman133

*Resolved in my favour*

Hi. I just rec'd a message from PayPal. They have "Found in my Favour" and have credited my account with the full funds paid out to Gorilla Para cord.

I don't know what this means regarding Gorilla still being in business but I will not be doing business with them again or recommending that anyone else does.
I placed an order with Canadian Para cord and have rec'd word it has shipped. 

Jim


----------



## rick25s

lawman133 said:


> Hi. I just rec'd a message from PayPal. They have "Found in my Favour" and have credited my account with the full funds paid out to Gorilla Para cord.
> 
> I don't know what this means regarding Gorilla still being in business but I will not be doing business with them again or recommending that anyone else does.
> I placed an order with Canadian Para cord and have rec'd word it has shipped.
> 
> Jim


PayPal probably called their merchant number listed on the transaction and found the same thing I did...nothing of use.

My bank/credit card company also credited my account.


----------



## PCAdmin

Glad to hear it was properly resolved!


----------

